# Alternate recoveries



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Which recovery are you guys liking these days? I tried twrp 2.0 as an alternative to clockworkmod, as clockworkmod isn't that reliable imho, but read that development on it had stopped, and liked having an app associated with my recovery, so moved on. I also tried RA 3.05, but had the occasional problem of my backups not completing properly. I've read great things about 4ext, but am wondering if there are other recoveries available, or what fellow tbolt users like.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## jchitambar (Dec 19, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> Which recovery are you guys liking these days? I tried twrp 2.0 as an alternative to clockworkmod, as clockworkmod isn't that reliable imho, but read that development on it had stopped, and liked having an app associated with my recovery, so moved on. I also tried RA 3.05, but had the occasional problem of my backups not completing properly. I've read great things about 4ext, but am wondering if there are other recoveries available, or what fellow tbolt users like.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


What clockworkmod version were you using and what issues were you having? I've never had a problem with it. I'm currently using the touch version (5.8.0.2) that I switched to over a month ago. I've never bothered trying anything else.


----------



## djnikkofb (Aug 25, 2011)

I use 4ext because cwm was jacked up.. When i tried to charge with phone off the cwm touch would boot up. Could never fully charge with phone off.

Nikko was Here


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I love twrp. I will never flash a different one


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

My recovery rankings:
1. 4ext
2. RZR recovery
3. Clockworkmod
4. Amon Ra
5. TWRP

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

jchitambar said:


> What clockworkmod version were you using and what issues were you having? I've never had a problem with it. I'm currently using the touch version (5.8.0.2) that I switched to over a month ago. I've never bothered trying anything else.


i was using the most recent non-touch version, 5.0.2.1. i would notice that sometimes my backup wouldn't complete and my phone would reboot without a full backup being made. also, i noticed that i started to have issues flashing roms as the wipe functions didn't seem to be working properly, even though i started triple-wiping. i never considered clockwork mod touch, because i've read that there are issues with it in charging while powered off, and also, i refuse to try it on principle as i'm already a premium rom manager user and don't believe i should have to pay again to have the touch version of the recovery, especially when the app and standard recovery are so poorly maintained. my opinion though.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

djnikkofb said:


> I use 4ext because cwm was jacked up.. When i tried to charge with phone off the cwm touch would boot up. Could never fully charge with phone off.
> 
> Nikko was Here


what are your thoughts thus far about 4ext after having come directly from clockwork? are you able to recover into clockworkmod recovery backups in 4ext?


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

thedio said:


> My recovery rankings:
> 1. 4ext
> 2. RZR recovery
> 3. Clockworkmod
> ...


is rzr recovery available for the thunderbolt, or did you just list it in your overall tops list because you use the moto razr?


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/7309-[Recovery]-RZrecovery---Many-Devices

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

Using twrp the non touch version. Had issues with the touch version that my backups wouldn't load. All I need is something to use to flash and make backup. So this suits me well

Sent from the hand of Zeus


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

thedio said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...hp?/topic/7309-[Recovery]-RZrecovery---Many-Devices
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


thanks for the link, seems like a very interesting and respected recovery, but all the links are dead and it seems the developer hasn't been heard from in awhile. think i'll give 4ext a try.


----------



## djj624 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am currently using rzr. Love the fact that it is continuous scroll or you can use touch. It also has the wipe all menu, and the reboot after install or backup option. Not to mention wipes and backups are much faster.
I can provide a link if anyone wants it.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## toklas (Feb 22, 2012)

+1 for 4ext touch... useful options and great ui... cwm touch just didn't do it for me.


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

CWR here. It's been there for me since the beginning. Does the other recoveries offer a flashable thru h boot file if needed?

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

djj624 said:


> I am currently using rzr. Love the fact that it is continuous scroll or you can use touch. It also has the wipe all menu, and the reboot after install or backup option. Not to mention wipes and backups are much faster.
> I can provide a link if anyone wants it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


I'd try it if you had a link, I read through the thread about it. One thing though, what does the plugin for rzr do? Didn't quite get that part, as the site for downloads on the official thread is down.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

4ext is amazing just flashed it.

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

Now that I've been made aware that there is 4ext for the thunderbolt all other options are, well not even in consideration.

Used classic forever on other devices, and never was aware of it becoming available on the t-bolt.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Twrp can be installed via fastboot or by using hboot. clockwork touch has a free recovery image version on their website I believe. 4ext can be flashed directly through either the paid or free market app. Not sure about rzr, never used it.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got 4ext control today, couldn't be more pleased, and it,s even themable! This recovery blows clockwork and twrp away in my opinion. If you want a customizable, intuitive, and reliable touch recovery, look no further than 4ext!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderStick (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely 4ext never used another recovery besides cwm but really once I flashed 4ext I will never go back.
Simply freaking awesome...

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree! I absolutely love 4ext and will definitely stick with it! I'm unsure about 1 thing though. when I select "format all partitions" should I choose ext3 or ext4? I haven't tried it yet...


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey T Stick, what is the process as far as switching your backups that you have on CWR to 4EXT?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

I know the question above isn't directed at me, but in case others wonder, CWM backups are 100% compatible with 4ext, and don't require any type of augmentation or modification to be recovered into with 4ext recovery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

if you install 4ext from the Market, does it remove CWR on its own, or do you have to manually remove it? or am I overthinking it?


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> I know the question above isn't directed at me, but in case others wonder, CWM backups are 100% compatible with 4ext, and don't require any type of augmentation or modification to be recovered into with 4ext recovery.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


 Thank you.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

number5toad said:


> if you install 4ext from the Market, does it remove CWR on its own, or do you have to manually remove it? or am I overthinking it?


If you install the 4ext app from the market, all you have to do is choose to install 4ext recovery from within the 4ext app. you can choose from a list of versions available, both touch and classic. It works just like the "flash CW recovery" option in rom manager, and installs right over CWM, so there's no other steps necessary to uninstall CWM. The 4ext install proceeds very quickly after you select your version of choice. The most recent touch version is flawless for me.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks man, I just flashed it with no problems.

honestly I guess I have a hard time developing strong feelings for a recovery? but I do like this, mostly because it has continuous scrolling through the contents of my SD card, rather than having to swipe through 10 or so individual pages with CWR


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Just when I thought I had things figured out, TWRP 2.1 just dropped. They decided to resume development on TWRP! So hmmm...4ext or TWRP....decisions decisions...


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I've tried the new twrp nothing would flash kept getting md5 errors on everything I tried to flash 
I tried making a backup it took 3 tries before it would attempt to create a backup

luckily the backup worked to restore my phone so I could install a new recovery I'm back to twrp 1.1.1

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> I've tried the new twrp nothing would flash kept getting md5 errors on everything I tried to flash
> I tried making a backup it took 3 tries before it would attempt to create a backup
> 
> luckily the backup worked to restore my phone so I could install a new recovery I'm back to twrp 1.1.1
> ...


Go to settings and disable "Zip file signature verification"
That should fix it for ya


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I tried lol maybe it was a bad download I guess ill give it another go thanks for the help 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> I tried lol maybe it was a bad download I guess ill give it another go thanks for the help
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


No problem


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

I reflashed it using the goo manager and everything works perfectly now 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> I reflashed it using the goo manager and everything works perfectly now
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


Sweet! I have an ICS twrp theme if u wanna use it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeReaper (Nov 23, 2011)

trter10 said:


> Sweet! I have an ICS twrp theme if u wanna use it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


sure would love to use it thanks


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

DeReaper said:


> sure would love to use it thanks


It can be found here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23094-twrp-theme-210-ice-cream-sandwich/unread/


----------

